# Grit Guard ad Cleaner



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

*Grit Guard Pad Cleaner*

Mike ...

I posted this in the Rupes section but thought as I know you use the system you might have an answer for me 



> Quick question ... has anyone used the Grit guard pad washer system with the Rupes DA's particularly the Duetto ...
> 
> Reason I ask is the example videos I have seen tend to show machines that hold the pad quite a way from the body of the machine and on the Rupes it is much closer ... I'm wondering if this affects how well the pad can be "dunked" and cleaned and if there is a danger of getting water in to the machine itself.


Thanks

Simon


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Great question.

To be honest I would have to go out into the garage and clean a pad on the RUPES Duetto to refresh my memory as to how well or how not well it worked.

As long as you're using common sense as for pressing the face of the pad up and down against the spring loaded water cups inside the pad washer I don't believe there's a risk of damage to the tool or to you.

The key thing would be maintaining pad rotation as you press the pad against the Grit Guard Insert.

I have a 1980 Corvette Show Car in the garage with sanding marks in the paint left by the owner. (he did a good job of wet sanding the car but simply didn't get all the sanding marks out).

The paint was also started and finished with a wool pad on a rotary buffer.

For my Gyeon class at Mobile Tech Expo I'm going to buff this car out using the RUPES system. While I'm at it I'll clean some pads in the Grit Guard Pad Washer and get back to you.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me Mike ... If you could try when you get chance that would be great as the cost of the system over here isn't cheap for me to get it wrong


----------

